# Jin's first bulking cycle



## Jin (Jan 27, 2017)

36 6'2" starting weight: 255 currently 270 @ about 20%
Hypogonadal TRT patient. 
First cycle 500mg test 12wk

Current
Test 750 wk 1-16
Deca 600 wk 1-14
HGH 3iu/day & 100mcg T4 (been running this for the last 8 months)
Igf 40mcg bilaterally after workouts
Adex .25 3x/wk
Caber .5 2x/wk
Goal: pure hypertrophy (280+ on cycle and maintaining 265 & 15% when back on TRT). Also 600 pound deadlift goal. Currently pulling 505 on last of 7 sets of Deads. 

Started 12/23. 
Have gained 15 pounds with minimal/no water retentio. I know Most of the weight is glycogen etc. 

4/8 EDIT: loads of water weight!

Bloodwork question: is it worth it to get prolactin tested mid cycle? If so how? I didn't see an affordable option on PrivateMDlabs. Sexual function is fine but I'm curious as to whether I'm prolactin sensitive as this is the first time I've run a nor-19. Also, I'm curious to know how potent the test is, but won't deca give a false positive for test levels unless a sensitive test is done? How do you do this? 

Finally, I'm consuming a lot of calories: 5k on regular days and 6k on legs and back days. My BF in coming down despite this massive eating. My thought is that if BF is coming down I can/should eat more for maximum gains. Is this reasonable?

I'm running a log on the other board. If folks are interested I can make entries here as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't take the caber. And don't bother testing for prolactin imo. You can't have elevated prolactin levels without elevated e2. If you dont aromatize much (not sure how you know with one cycle under your belt) then don't worry about prolactin. Most of what you have read about it is bullshit.


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't take the caber. And don't bother testing for prolactin imo. You can't have elevated prolactin levels without elevated e2. If you dont aromatize much (not sure how you know with one cycle under your belt) then don't worry about prolactin. Most of what you have read about it is bullshit.



Ok. I'll do that. 

As far as aromatization: I got pre and mid cycle blood work. on 500mg/wk my e2 levels were slightly elevated after 6 weeks with no ai. I took .25 Adex 2x/wk from there and ended up lower than pre cycle (which was in range). I'm assuming that means I don't aromatize much.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 27, 2017)

What do your bloods look like?  

Or how were they last cycle ?  

Dialing in an AI is typically done doing bloods n adjusting doses just a little bit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> Ok. I'll do that.
> 
> As far as aromatization: I got pre and mid cycle blood work. on 500mg/wk my e2 levels were slightly elevated after 6 weeks with no ai. I took .25 Adex 2x/wk from there and ended up lower than pre cycle (which was in range). I'm assuming that means I don't aromatize much.



Gotcha. Bumping to 750 might make a difference but we will see. Nice job getting your bloodwork done


----------



## Jin (Jan 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Gotcha. Bumping to 750 might make a difference but we will see. *Nice job getting your bloodwork done*




Thanks. Not a fan of flying blind.


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is staring physique at 255 

View attachment 3619


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good brother, good luck with your goals.  Looks like you're well on your way.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 30, 2017)

Goodluck man. In for the log.


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2017)

Weight: 270. BF still decreasing. 

I'm focusing on high volume. All exercises are 6 sets of 15 or more. 5 weeks of that then one week of 6 sets of 6-8. Next week is "heavy" week. I've never done this much volume, but it's worked for a lot of people. 

Leg/bicep day

Squats ATG 6x15 @225 
Leg press 6x25.  Last set was 8 plates a side and a tiny Asian girl riding the sled. 30 reps. 

Superset x 6
Lying leg curlsx15
Extensionsx15

Supersetx4
Adductor x 25
Abductor x 25

Hammer curls 12x15 (forearms "splints", hence all the neutral grip curls)
Preacher curl machine 6x15
Rope curls 6x15

Now for the hard part: eating 7K.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 30, 2017)

Forearm splints?


----------



## Jin (Jan 30, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Forearm splints?



Yeah, that's why I put it in quotes. 

Sore and painful along the boniest part of the forearm (about the first half along the pinkie to elbow line). Feels similar to shin splints. Underhand grip curls hurt. Pushing on it hurts. Didn't know what else to call it.


----------



## Jin (Jan 31, 2017)

Weight down a little at 269 despite downing nearly 700 carb yesterday. 
 6,600 calories yesterday. Can't seem to eat enough as BF is still coming down. 
449P/681C/243F

Push day, emphasis shoulders. 

DB press 6x15
Standing military press 6x15

Superset x 6
Rear delt fly machine x 15
Cable side raises x 15

Superset x 6 
DB rear delts x 15
DB upward row x 15

Superset x 6
Downward Cable flys x 20
Tri rope push down x 20

Superset x 6
Cable upward fly x 15
Reverse grip tri push down x 20

Endurance is way up, strength less so but increasing each week.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't check your bodyweight everyday. You'll drive yourself nuts with the day to day fluctuations.


----------



## Jin (Feb 1, 2017)

Deadlift & back

Warm up 135-315

405x5 2 sets
425x5 1 set
455x4 1 set
405x5 1 set

I was going for 405x5 for 5 sets but my wo partner always want to go heavier. I've only been deadlifting for 1.5 years- this represents my best working sets to date. 

DB rows 6x15
Close grip pull down 6x15
Land mine BB upward row 6x15
HS Lat pull down 6x15

Supersetx6
HS wide pull downx15
HS low rowx15

Getting some tiny pimples on my chest. When my e2 gets on the high side my skin gets oily. Now it's not oily, so I'm unsure if e2 is elevated or not. I'll need to buy some soap 
Bloodwork next week


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2017)

Good morning. 

Push day, emphasis chest

Bench 6x15 @ 215. My chest is weak. I had cancer two summers ago and had radiation on my right armpit/chest/trap. Then, months later, right after my 1st cycle I slightly tore my right pec. 

Incline DB press 6x15

Superset x 6
HS wide pressx15
DB incline flys x15

Superset x6
Peck deck x15
Cable flys x 15

Supersetx6
Tri ropex15
Lateral delt cable raisesx20

Supersetx6
DB rear deltx15
DB upward rowx15

Got in 450g protein yesterday and 6,600 calories. Still dropping body fat

I really question these YouTube videos showing Mr. O competitors (not currently cutting) eating a cup of rice, some broccoli and 8oz of chicken 6 times a day. Those guys are way bigger than me, on way more gear with better genetics. Seems like not enough calories. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 2, 2017)

You're a big dude....good job dropping the caber.


----------



## Jin (Feb 3, 2017)

GFMGD!

Traps and arms today. I tore off a good chunk of my biggest callus doing heavy rack pulls. Thankfully it didn't tear completely off. 
View attachment 3638

Gonna put some second skin on it and hope I don't have to resort to lifting gloves for Wednesday's deadlift session. How embarrassing. 

Skipped farmers carries due to the hand, but was able to get in 4 exercises each of bi/tri. Looking bigger, more definition and losing BF. Eating 6K+ everyday. I'm thrilled. 

Starting week 7, so the deca strength should be coming on soon


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 3, 2017)

Jin said:


> GFMGD!
> 
> Traps and arms today. I tore off a good chunk of my biggest callus doing heavy rack pulls. Thankfully it didn't tear completely off.
> View attachment 3638
> ...



You never resort to lifting gloves. That's like going full retard. Super glue it, or cut the callous off and use straps for a week.


----------



## Jin (Feb 3, 2017)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You never resort to lifting gloves. That's like going full retard. Super glue it, or cut the callous off and use straps for a week.



I will try harder to emphasize my sarcasm from now on.


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2017)

Week 7: Hello strength gains. 

Weight 276

"Heavy week"; sets of 6-8

Squats 6x8@315. My best working set by far. Goal is to hit 6x15 at that weight in a couple months. 
Leg press 6x10 @ 12 plates per side. 
Leg curls 6x8 almost the full stack
Extensions 6x10 full stack. Will have to switch over to HS for curls and extensions soon. 

Seated bicep curls 6x8 
Seated hammer curls 6x6 
Ez bar curls 6x8 

I think my expectations for this cycle were too low. I won't count out the possibility of breaking into the 290's and pulling more than 600. 
BF is still on the decline. No complaints here. 
Blood work at the end of the week.  Going to spring for the  LC/MS-MS test to see what my actual test numbers are. 

Time to eat.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice work Jin. Keep it up.


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Nice work Jin. Keep it up.



Thanks For the encouragement TW.

Managed to hit 7K today

700c
500p
246f


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2017)

Push workout shoulder emphasis. 

Highlights:
My wo partner hitting 4 clean reps of 245 standing military press. Good lord. 
I repped 105 DB on shoulder press for 8.

Personally, it's very motivating and effective to lift with a partner, especially one who is stronger than I. Workouts are slightly slower paced, but I/we are able to put in extra effort from the mutual support. 

Sitting at 277 and my abs are now barely visible. I'd eat more, but I just don't want to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> GFMGD!
> 
> Traps and arms today. I tore off a good chunk of my biggest callus doing heavy rack pulls. Thankfully it didn't tear completely off.
> View attachment 3638
> ...



Wearing bitch mittens is a bannable offense here!


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wearing bitch mittens is a bannable offense here!



See post #20


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2017)

GFMGD

Blood pressure running high. Ordered some l-arginine and beet root. 

I went to a Yin Yoga class to increase my flexibility last night with the wife. Really focused on the posterior chain, which was great cause today was:

Deads

From a deficit (standing on 45lb bumper plates)
All 5 reps
225
315
405

Off the floor
495x2
515x1
525x1
Probably could have hit 535 if I'd worn my pink camo lifting gloves with hearts on them, but I care too much about what you guys think. 

Was able to row the 150 DBs for 8 reps. 
Getting quite sizable now.....


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm up about 23lbs in 7 weeks on cycle. Before that I had bulked from 235 to 255, so in total I'm 43lbs up in 6 months. The weight gain is taking its toll.

I've had to increase my blood pressure meds; my breathing is definitely more labored; and this morning my wife basically told me I'm beginning to get a bit of sleep apnea. 

Got bloods pulled this morning and should have results in a week. If there are any red flags then I'll have to consider making some changes in AAS protocol and/or diet. I'll be adding 3 20min sessions of cardio a week. 

Had a decent chest workout yesterday even though my CNS is pretty shot. Couldn't go at it with a lot of intensity but I was able to move some relatively heavy weights. Repped 120 DB for 10 on flat. Unfortunately the DBs jump to 150 from 120 at my gym. I'm still a bit nervous going too heavy on chest as the last thing I want to do is reinjure my right pec.

Taking today off and then hitting traps and arms tomorrow.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 10, 2017)

U need to use lotion next time you jack it for that long....They sell it at most Walgreens and CVS locations.....Or u can be like Zieg and use toothpaste (with baking soda inside)....




Jin said:


> GFMGD!
> 
> Traps and arms today. I tore off a good chunk of my biggest callus doing heavy rack pulls. Thankfully it didn't tear completely off.
> View attachment 3638
> ...


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> U need to use lotion next time you jack it for that long....They sell it at most Walgreens and CVS locations.....Or u can be like Zieg and use toothpaste (with baking soda inside)....



Hand: "You should see the other guy."


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2017)

Weight: 275

Back on the 6x15 program. 
Started wearing breathe right strips and got a humidifier, the sleep apnea has vanished. 
Taking beet root, l-arginine and an extra BP pill and I'm around 150/72, which is higher than I'd like but ok for a couple months. 

I hit the same reps and weights as 2 weeks ago, but felt sluggish. I think I'm still recovering a bit from last week. I was hoping to go up in weight, but I guess even on cycle increasing weight every week is probably unrealistic. 

Got in 20 minutes of steady state cardio after legs and biceps today.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, I got bloodwork back and that explains my fatigue and sluggishness. I didn't think my e2 was high; guys always complain about sensitive nipples and their dicks not working. I've been retaining some water for sure, but none in my face. I remember my friend on cycle and his face was puffed up like the moon. Anyway that's what bloodwork is for. 

Total test: 2,896
Estradiol: 138

I have been super tired all the time, but since that is a side effect of igf, I chalked it up to that. I've also had frequent urination similar to symptoms of bph. Decrease in libido, but no performance issues. 

I took 1mg of Adex last night and will start tomorrow .5mg eod and then recheck in two weeks. 

Got in a good push workout today:

Standing military press 6x15
Flat bench DB 6x15
Seated shoulder DB press 6x15

Superset x 6
Rear delt machine x 20
Cable lateral raises x 15

Superset x 6
Low to high cable flys x 15
Tricep push down x 20

Superset x 6
Cross body cable chest press x 20
Reverse grip tri push down x 20

20 min cardio.

Got 6,500cal in yesterday after legs.


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2017)

Feeling much better since upping the Adex. Libido is way back up and I can sleep without having to get up to pee. Fatigue is better, but I'm still pretty broken down from workouts. 

Deads and back today. 

Did a deload on deadlifts. 
7x5 @ 315 from a 4 inch deficit. Worked explosiveness off the ground. 

I'm losing some water weight, but gaining some definition.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2017)

Good to see the adex helped... bph sucks


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2017)

Jin said:


> Standing military press 6x15



Standing Overhead & Military presses are a sweet.

Ever bored and want to try something out.

20 mins elliptical

1. Squats..... I usually do 4x15 light weight front squats (getting old) but 6x15 regular sounds even better.

2. Overhead press 6x15

3. Seated or Tbar row 6x15

4. Flat Bench 6x15

High 5 dude keep up the good work and dialing things in.


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2017)

This was the first day in 3 weeks I felt I didn't need a mid afternoon nap. The fatigue from elevated e2 was almost debilitating at times. 

Feeling pretty good. Looking better. Was worried I'd drop a bunch of weight as my e2 settles down, but it's holding steady above 275. We'll see. 

Push day, emphasis on chest. 

Flat bench DB 6x15
Incline DB 6x15
Machine flys 6x15

Superset x6
HS declinex15
DB pull overs x15

Supersetx6
Cross-body cable push x 15
Tri rope x 20

Supersetx6
Shoulder lateral cable flys x 15
Rev grip tri push downs x 20

Still eating between 5,500-6,500 cal/day. Recently I've been getting most of my carbs from pancakes, Life cereal, corn bread, etc. Seems to work just fine and it's a nice change from brown rice and oatmeal.


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2017)

Weight: 274

Legs/bicep day

Squat @ 225 3x15
@ 245 3x15
Leg press 6x25
Worked up to 9 plates a side for 25 reps

Superset x 6
Extensions x 15
Seated curls x 15

Superset x 4
Adductor x 25
Abductor x 25

Straight bar curl 6x 15
Preacher curl machine 6x15
Front double bi cables 6x20

Seems like I've lost a couple pounds in water weight. I'm curious where my e2 is. Getting bloods pulled on Friday.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2017)

You are a large man


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> You are a large man



I'll trade some size for some of your strength.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2017)

Jin said:


> I'll trade some size for some of your strength.


Haha. I'd take you up on that, but I have to de-fat back down to 242 before too long.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2017)

Feeling great and looking much better since e2 coming down. Eating my face off to try to keep in the mid 270's, but the weight I've lost is all water weight and it doesn't seem that I've lost any strength along with it.

Pretty good deadlift and back day. 

Warm up 135-315
1x3 @ 405
1x2@455
1@495
2x1@545
1x11@405

I had enough muscle strength to rep out 12 or 13 @ 405, but it was good I didn't cause I nearly passed out stopping at 11. Even though the 545 was a PR I was more impressed with the last set. 

DB rows 6x15
Cable rows 6x15
Cable pull downs 6x15
HS pull downs 6x15

Supersetx6
HS high rowx15
HS low rowx15

Hammer curls 6x15

Post WO meal

5 eggs
5 egg whites

4 servings of steel cut oats
1/4c maple syrup
1c strawberries
1tbsp butter
1tbsp half and half

1 piece of corn bread

1,720cal 216c/53f/82p


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just curious, what's your fascination with your weight? I weigh myself maybe once a month.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2017)

Assassin32 said:


> Just curious, what's your fascination with your weight? I weigh myself maybe once a month.



Ive been weighing in once a week. Recently I've been monitoring weight closely because I've upped my ai dose and my e2 is coming down from 138. Curious to know just how much water weight I was/am holding. I'll get bloods again Friday.

Also, I'd like to hit mid/low 280's this cycle. Eating 6K cal is hard. Weighing myself often gives me motivation to eat more


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2017)

Chest day

Flat bench- weak sauce, but getting better
3x15@205
3x15@225

Incline DB press
6x15 

Decline bench
6x5

Superset x 6
High to low cable flys x 20
Tricep rope over head ext x 20

Superset x 6
L2H cable fly x 20
Tri push down x 20

Cable flys
6x20

Got in a little over 6,500 cal yesterday
View attachment 3684


Water weight from e2 is still coming off, looking leaner and abs are slightly visible.
Bloods tomorrow.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## Jin (Feb 25, 2017)

Weather was super warm yesterday so I went out and about in town with a tank top. I have to purposely walk around with a big goofy smile or people are too intimidated to interact with me. At the checkout line a younger girl was ringing me up and her older coworker says "I'm sorry, but I have to ask: are you like a wrestler or something?". 
I said "Why? Do I look familiar?"
"Yeah, maybe" she said. 
I told her I did porn and maybe that's where she's seen me. As she vehemently denies ever watching porn, the young girl checking me out turns bright red and cannot make eye contact with me as I get my change. Priceless. 

Did heavy rack pulls today along with arms.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> Weather was super warm yesterday so I went out and about in town with a tank top. I have to purposely walk around with a big goofy smile or people are too intimidated to interact with me. At the checkout line a younger girl was ringing me up and her older coworker says "I'm sorry, but I have to ask: are you like a wrestler or something?".
> I said "Why? Do I look familiar?"
> "Yeah, maybe" she said.
> I told her I did porn and maybe that's where she's seen me. As she vehemently denies ever watching porn, the young girl checking me out turns bright red and cannot make eye contact with me as I get my change. Priceless.
> ...



That's funny, Jin, and strong work on the grind.  I get Steve Austin'ed occasionally.  Last month on vacation at the resort is got asked if I was in the WWE. I'll have to borrow that porn line sometime.


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2017)

The wife snapped a picture of our friend holding our kid my arm slipped in the edge. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll get real pics up soon as I know my e2 is low enough.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh hell ya jin lookin good sir

High  5


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> The wife snapped a picture of our friend holding our kid my arm slipped in the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No your wife took a pic of your arm and the baby slipped in the edge. Lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 26, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No your wife took a pic of your arm and the baby slipped in the edge. Lol



My arm looks huge because of the perspective and also my friend in the background is 130 lbs. also because my arm is pretty big


----------



## Jin (Feb 27, 2017)

Pretty grueling chest and leg day. 

Wanted to start with bench on a Monday cause it's usually Thursday's after a shitload of volume M-W. Hadn't hit 315 since my 20's and wanted to rid my self of that mental barrier. 
Warm-up then some lighter working sets. 
6x275
3x315
2x335
355- miss

Squats
1x15@225
2x15@245
3x15@275

I'd have never jumped to 275 but my lifting partner pushed me to it. Pretty happy with today's weight. 

Flat DB press 6x15
Leg press 6x25

Supersetx6 
Pec dec x 15
Seated leg curl x 15

Leg extensions 6x15

Not the highest volume workout, but I'm completely fried right now. Hopefully blood work results will be in tonight.

EDIT: blood work in. E2 dropped from 139 to 68 (ref 7.6-42.6 pg/mL) took another whole 1mg Adex today and will continue with .5mg eod from here on out. 

Does that sound reasonable or should I up the Adex to .5mg 4x/wk?


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2017)

Weight 275, have lost a lot a of bloat, you can tell there are abs under there- somewhere. 

Deadlifts and back

Pulled 405 from a 4" deficit 7x5

BB rows 6x15
DB rows 6x15

Superset x 6
Seated cable rows x 15
Lat push down x 15

Superset x 6
HS Lat pull down x 15
HS high row x 15

Consistently getting in 5,500-6,500 cal/day.


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2017)

Last Thursday early morning chest session before I headed to the Midwest to visit family. 

Finally got 225 for all 6 sets, 15 reps.

Found a gym in Milwaukee that bills itself as a "Hardcore Bodybuilding Gym". Fair enough. Did an early morning arm session there on Friday with a bunch of senior citizens. 

Off day Saturday. 

I usually take off Sunday, but the bed I'm sleeping in sucks and my back needed some blood flow. Hit Chest/Back.

Today was legs. I strayed from my normal 6x15 routine. This is the first gym that I've worked out in the has chains so I played around with them on my squats. 

3x10@225
2x10@225+40lbs chain
2x6@315
3x6@315+40
1x365
1x385
1x405

Right now I'd guess my max squat is in the mid to high 400's, but 405 is a PR. That was barefoot with no belt.

I don't consider myself a good squatter, but the gym owner and a powerlifter both commended me on my form.


----------



## Jin (Mar 10, 2017)

I've been sick as all hell. Bad cold/cough/congestion. Stayed in bed until 1pm on Wednesday. Hit chest on Thursday and Deads/back today. 

I've been a little over 280 the last two days. I've upped my Adex to .5 5x/wk and I think this is a good dose for this amount of gear. I'll probably run one more set of bloods so I can know for sure what my best Adex dose is for future cycles. 

That said, I've lost a lot of "fluffiness"; looking a lot leaner and feeling much better. High e2 is no fun. 

Did modified workout bc I don't have the lung capacity to go 6x15. 

Today I pulled 495 for 3 and 545 for 1 both w/o straps. October 2015 I was maxing out at 315 for 5 reps, so I've come a long way. Being hypogonadal didn't help. 

There's a 21 year old powerlifter in my gym. Dude is 165 and was pulling 455 for sets of 3.

Next week is deload.


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2017)

Haven't had morning wood since week 4 of the cycle, assuming it went away due to elevated e2 levels. But now it's back. And I don't pee all the time. So I sleep more. Life is good. 

I've been going hard since October without a break so I'll be deloading this week. Going to keep the intensity up (60 sec btw sets), but reduce the weight and go 5 sets of 10 rather than 6 sets of 15. 

The following week I'll be going heavy. Maybe 6-8 sets of 6. 

The next 4 weeks I'm undecided as to whether to keep going 6x15 or do something different like reverse pyramid: 2-4-6-8-10-12-15-20

Any opinions on this? I've been progressing nicely with adding weight to my 6x15. Should I finish out the cycle with high volume or change things up? 

As soon as I pin my first TRT dose in May I'll be going heavy.


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's how I woke up this morning at 285




After 6 more weeks of bulking, then 2 months at maintenance, plan is to drop down to 260 or so.

EDIT: any BF estimates? I guess around 20%.


----------



## Jin (Mar 14, 2017)

Deload week

Yesterday was legs 
Squats 5x10@225 1 min rest btw sets
Leg press 4x25 
Extensions 5x10
Curls 5x10
Also did 3 exercises of biceps. 

Shoulders today
Standing BB press 5x10
Side raises 5x15
Rear flys 5x15
Cable side raises 5x10
3 exercises of tri's 

All the weights were light and easy, but I kept the rest to a minute or less btw sets

20 min of cardio

Now that I'm in the 280's I'm slowing down on my eating. I'm aiming to eat around 4,800-5k, which is about 500-700 over TDEE.


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2017)

4 exercises for back and 3 for biceps all 5 sets of 10.

Did some form/speed work with 225 DL. 

Snow day yesterday, the Porterhouse was just under 2lbs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3730


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 15, 2017)

Jin said:


> 4 exercises for back and 3 for biceps all 5 sets of 10.
> 
> Did some form/speed work with 225 DL.
> 
> ...



Dam good looking steak my man! 

I like a picture of a big slab of meat (no homo). No greens ruining it.

I could really use a glass of wine.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2017)

I think I really needed this deload. I've had zero desire to push beyond what I set out to do this week: relatively light weight, 45 sec rest btw 5 sets of 10. 20 min of LISS cardio afterwards. 

Going to take the next three days off and come back next week firing on all cylinders with race gas and NOS. getting one last set of bloods tomorrow. I've been at 2.5mg of Adex/wk but my BP has been running high again and I took an extra .5 yesterday and it's come down a bit. 

I ordered knee sleeves, they should be here tomorrow for Monday, leg day. 

Since I've dropped the calories my BF is coming down, hoping to end the cycle with slightly visible abs while maintaining a 500-700cal surplus.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 17, 2017)

Man that steak looks good.  I could eat one of those about right now.  Glad you didn't ruin the picture with anything green.  lol


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2017)

I was gonna take the full 3 day weekend off but I went in today for some light biceps, cardio and foam rolling. 

My appetite has been way down the past couple days and my weight has dropped to the high 270's. 

My knee sleeves and ammonia inhalant came in so I'm hoping to see some significant PRs this next week.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> Yeah, that's why I put it in quotes.
> 
> Sore and painful along the boniest part of the forearm (about the first half along the pinkie to elbow line). Feels similar to shin splints. Underhand grip curls hurt. Pushing on it hurts. Didn't know what else to call it.



I get those too from time to time. They suck


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2017)

Heavy week day 1: legs

Lost some weight over the last week. Just don't have the appetite without going hard at the gym. Sitting at 277. 

Slept a lot, foam rolled and stretched in anticipation of this week. Very happy with today's results. 

Skwaats
Warm-up to 275
315x10
365x8
405x6
4x8 @ 365

This is by far my best effort on squats. 2 weeks ago I hit 405 for the first time just messing around with no belt and no shoes. Today I hit it 6 times equipped with belt, shoes and knee sleeves. Felt great. 

October 2015 I did 5x5 for 3 months. When I started I couldn't do 225 for 5 reps! I'd never really squatted properly (to depth and/or free weights) so I'm basically still making newbie gains on squats (and deads) even though I've been lifting for 15 years. 

Did a bunch of other legs stuff and biceps.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2017)

Awful sleep Monday night. Woke up multiple times feeling out of it and dizzy. Went to the gym anyway. Decent session considering. 

Hit 315 on bench for 5 and 335 for 3. 
120lb DB flat press; 6x6

Did some cables and heavy triceps then called it early. Went home and slept from 9am-4pm. Had a great night sleep last night and went into deadlifts at 90%+ this morning. 

My goal was 5x495 and I was able to pull it (off). Puts my 1rep max around 575. I'm hopeful that I'll be able to hit 600 next month. It will help to not go heavy squats two days prior

Went heavy the rest of the workout: 150lb DB rows, racked the pull-down cables for 5x6, HS. 

Got my final bloodwork back on Monday. E2 is still high; right at the top of the range. Increasing Adex from 3mg/wk to 4. 

My body is fried. No lifting tomorrow. Appetite has been down. May have to supplement with some herbal remedy.


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice work man.  How are you feeling with the E2 being high.  I am going to check mine next week.  I have a feeling mine is high too.  

Does B12 help you with your appetite at all?  

Love following this thread.


----------



## Jin (Mar 22, 2017)

motown1002 said:


> Nice work man.  How are you feeling with the E2 being high.  I am going to check mine next week.  I have a feeling mine is high too.
> 
> Does B12 help you with your appetite at all?
> 
> Love following this thread.



I feel fine now. My e2 is at the top of the range but I'm still waking up with strong morning wood and don't look bloated, energy level is good.  It was 3x what it is now and then I looked awful and couldn't get through the day without a 2 hour nap; no energy. It sucked bad. Also I had to urinate frequently and was up 3-4 times per night. 

Haven't had issues with appetite until recently. For the first 10 weeks of cycle I was ravenous to 5k cal then forced the last 1k or so. Never tried B12.

Thanks for following


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 22, 2017)

Strong work Jin, keep crushing it.


----------



## Jin (Mar 24, 2017)

Struggled to push any kind of good weight today for heavy shoulders. 

155 military press 5x6
90-105 DB 5 sets of 6-8
HS press with 3 plates/side 6x8

After an arms session tomorrow I'll be happy to go back to moderate weight at high volume next week. 

A note about last Friday's bloodwork: my liver enzymes are always elevated. The only time they weren't was after 30 days of TUDCA. However, last bloodwork they were totally in range. I had heard that heavy training could elevate AST/ALT and, based on the fact that I went light and easy last week, I now believe it. All other blood were drawn during heavy training.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice work brother keep hammering it


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok arms day on Saturday. 

Dropped the wife and daughter off at the airport. They're down visiting the in-laws for a week. I'll join them Thursday. Then off to the gym

Highlights
Olympic bar curls up to 115x8
DB overhead tri ext. I can get 125 for 12. The next DB up is the 150 and I need help to get that in position. Next time. 
Close grip bench 5x12 @ 225

Legs today. 

Didn't feel great this morning. Most likely because I usually don't drink and smoke all weekend, but did this past. 
Back to high volume. Nothing impressive except my last set of squats I hit 315 for 15 reps. Difficult to maintain consciousness immediately afterward. 

Now that my e2 is within range I find my bladder can handle a lot more volume. I'm only waking up once a night which is a miracle. Libido is also up.  I've got about 2 more pins with deca then I'll finish up April running 750 of test then drop to TRT in May.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2017)

Tuesday-Decent push/chest day. I'm now able to get through 6x15@225 in a manageable fashion. 

Today I pulled 565 for a single. Barely.  A guy in the gym filmed it. Pretty funny; that's the first time my legs/knees have ever shook.


----------



## Milo (Mar 29, 2017)

Very strong. Nice.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 30, 2017)

Good job Jin, keep crushing it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2017)

Been a while. Last 9 days was traveling. Went down to Georgia to see some family. Only made it to the gym 3 times. Eating has been way down. Weight at 274. 

I was was worried going into today's leg workout that I'd be weaker because of lost weight, but I don't think that's the case. I've been doing high volume, high intensity training for the last 5 months and I'm looking forward to May when I'll be taking a 6 week maintenance period. Low volume with higher weight. 

Squats
225x15
275x10
4x10 @ 315
365x6
405x4

leg press
4x20 7 plates/side
didnt do the last 2 sets; my left hip flexor has been tight for weeks and was getting too aggravated. 

Super setx6
leg extension x 15
leg curl x 15

hammer curls 15, 15, 12, 10, 8, 6. Increasing weight
machine preacher curls 6x15

Going to order some tne from a new source. I've never tried it but I figure I'll need all the help I can get to pull 600. Pretty confident in knocking out 585 though.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 10, 2017)

****in beast bro glad I found ur log here


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2017)

274

yesterday was shoulders. My overhead press sucks ass. Actually just started doing these 5 months ago, but still.  Just did 6x10 of 135. 

DB press 6x10 70lb-90lbs. 

Giant set x 6
DB rear flys x 12
DB lateral raises x 12
BB front raises x 12

superset x 6 
shoulder cable raises x 12
tri push down x 20

today was my last heavy deadlift session until I go for 600. I'm very confident in hitting at least 585. 
Warmup 
All doubles
405
455
495
515
545

I'm not a powerlifter and I really don't know shit about shit, but I'm hoping a double at a little over 90% 2 weeks out puts me in a good position to hit my 1rep max goal. 

Thoughts? I'll be doing light weight for reps next week. Maybe 3 sets of 10. 

DB rows 6x10
landmine upward rows 6x10

superset x 6
cable rows x 12
close grip pull down x 12

superset
HS high row x 12
HS Lat pull down x 12

honestly I'm a bit burnt out after 5 months of high volume training. Just don't feel like doing 15 reps per set so I've dropped down to 10-12.

my appetite is way down. I've been getting in a little over TDEE but I'm just not hungry like I was months ago.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 12, 2017)

Shake time... goddamnit


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 12, 2017)

Awesome log Jin.  Keep it up!


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

If youre trying to work up to a new heavy PR and want to drop fatigue, volume is the last thing you want leading up to it. Volume is the biggest contributor to fatigue. So many people get this wrong and theyll do "light weight for reps to get the blood flowing". All this does is fatigue you without producing any sort of benefit. Doing a couple singles at moderate weight to keep your size and strength, while not taxing your CNS is ideal.


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2017)

278

Yesterday was legs. Nothing too taxing- 6 sets of 4 @315 for squats, extensions, curls and then did biceps. 

Today I tried TNE for the first time. I only pinned 50mg. Felt good but no rush or superhuman feeling. Tomorrow I'll try 100mg. 
Bench
275x6
315x3
335x1
345x1
355x1 (with a little help)
315x5
3x3@315

flat DB press 3x10@120

DL max effort is 1 week from tomorrow. I'm thinking about a shot of whiskey after a successful 585 pull and before the 600 attempt.

tomorrows pulls are:
315x5
5x1@405


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 18, 2017)

Jin said:


> 278
> 
> Yesterday was legs. Nothing too taxing- 6 sets of 4 @315 for squats, extensions, curls and then did biceps.
> 
> ...



So that was supposed to be a very easy leg day right cause that doesn't add up volume wise. 24 reps at 315 isn't much. Deload?

How confident are you at pulling 600? What's your current best? How will you work up to the 600?


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> So that was supposed to be a very easy leg day right cause that doesn't add up volume wise. 24 reps at 315 isn't much. Deload?
> 
> How confident are you at pulling 600? What's your current best? How will you work up to the 600?



That was a deload, yes. 

I'm confident in pulling 585. I think I'll be able to swing 600. 
Ive pulled 565 for a single and 545 last week for a double. 

Here is is my best guess. Really I'm clueless, so tell me what to change. 

Squatsx10 @135
DL
135x10
225x5
315x3
405x1
455x1
495x1
545x1
585x1
(whiskey)
600x1


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> That was a deload, yes.
> 
> I'm confident in pulling 585. I think I'll be able to swing 600.
> Ive pulled 565 for a single and 545 last week for a double.
> ...



That ramp up is probably just fine. Might start the whiskey at 405 to 455. It's ability to make you not give a **** what's on the bar shouldn't be underestimated. 

My bachelor party was tequila and a dl bar. 500 for reps. No warm up. I got to 8 and had another 10 in me. Until the contents of my stomach reached my throat.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2017)

Pinned 125mg of tne 60 minutes prior to workout. Wasn't blown away. It really kicked in closer to 2 hours so I'll plan accordingly for next week. I was able to load up the HS row machine with 5 plates on each side and rep 10 easy. 

After warm up we hit 8 singles @ 405. Worked on form and setup. 

superset x 4
cable rows x 8
lat pull x 8

HS row
4x10

HS Lat pull
4x10


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2017)

*The End. New PR*

278

Brought the wife to the gym this morning to meet the fellas and watch the PR attempt. 

Felt Really good during warm ups. All the weights I made came up easy. Took 200mg of tne this morning. Not impressed. I've never tried it before this, so I have nothing to compare it to, but it didn't do much. 

I visualized the 585 pull a lot this past week; strong off the ground, no leg shaking, smooth. And that's just how it came up. 
Based off that pull you'd think 600 was in the bag, but I just couldn't get it past me knees. Tried 3 times, so for now my best is 585. 

I started deadlifting in late 2015 and was pulling maybe 325 then. My original goal for this cycle was 500, but I ended up pulling that no problem early on, so I just decided to go for 600. It was ambitious and I didn't achieve that goal. But I'm pretty fckin happy about 85+ lb increase in my DL in 4 months. 

So that's the end of the bulk. Started at around 252, peaked at 285, ended at 278. Needed a ridiculous amount of Adex to control my e2. Something like 5mg/wk seemed to be the ticket. 

Now It's back to 200/wk TRT. I'll be relocating back to Japan in 5 days. I'll have a maintenance period of 4-6 weeks; low reps, high weight. Then I'm going to cut down to 12-14%. Hopefully being leaner going into the next bulk will help control the e2 better. I'm thinking about focusing more on PL/strength for the next bit. I'll need to be on top of my diet and do some cardio because I don't burn the same calories PL that I do with high volume BB routines. 

Thanks for following along, the encouragement and the advice.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 26, 2017)

Jin said:


> 278
> 
> Brought the wife to the gym this morning to meet the fellas and watch the PR attempt.
> 
> ...



Really liked checking in here. 

You have the 600 in you Jin. Should of been visualizing that 600 instead of the 585. Then it would have been yours.

Never the less was a fun bulk. More then 250 pounds on your dead in a year. Something's working. Strong work brother.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice work buddy. 


The thing I've noticed with tne is that it's not so much an "in the moment" thing. As in, you don't "feel" anything crazy. 
Its usually the day after, looking back at the training session, that you realize "holy crap I went full best mode."


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 26, 2017)

good log bro and awesome progress! at what weight do you see yourself at 12-14%?  5mg adex/week?! damn!


----------



## Jin (Apr 26, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> good log bro and awesome progress! at what weight do you see yourself at 12-14%?  5mg adex/week?! damn!



if I didn't lose any lean mass I'd be 10% at 250, so I'll guess somewhere between 255 and 260.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 26, 2017)

Nice work dude. 585 is pretty awesome, especially not being a PL'r. I say keep at the 600 goal even though you are dropping back to TRT...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 26, 2017)

Well, all said and done, you had a hell of a run. Looks like you got about 25lbs out of it. I lurked in here anytime I saw a new post. Thanks for keeping it updated. I enjoyed following along.


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Nice work buddy.
> 
> 
> The thing I've noticed with tne is that it's not so much an "in the moment" thing. As in, you don't "feel" anything crazy.
> Its usually the day after, looking back at the training session, that you realize "holy crap I went full best mode."



i guess I was expecting to want to, and be able to run through a whole squad of cheerleaders after such a spike in test. Libido wasn't any different.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2017)

your libido wasn't any different on cycle?! shit dude I have been horny 24/7 lol.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice work, Jin. I hope you plan on sticking around when you relocate back to Japan.


----------



## Milo (Apr 27, 2017)

Good lifts and good bulk. I never felt TNE was worth a damn for me either.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 27, 2017)

so jin how have your friends, family and significant other reacted to your rise to giant? that's an area you never touch on but is very interesting to hear. I can't run into a friend or family member without them tripping out on how much bigger I've gotten, so if you don't mind...


----------



## Jin (Apr 27, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> your libido wasn't any different on cycle?! shit dude I have been horny 24/7 lol.



libido was very high on cycle. I was expecting an even sharper increase after pinning tne. 



Seeker said:


> Nice work, Jin. I hope you plan on sticking around when you relocate back to Japan.



no doubt I'll be sticking around. Thanks Seeker.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 27, 2017)

Strong work Jin, thanks for sharing your experience.  Safe travel to you and your family.


----------



## eazy (May 22, 2021)

*"Success leaves clues"--TR

*Thank you for this road map.


----------

